# Former WWF Star Chyna, announces new film project...it's scary!



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2011)

THE CHYNA NEWS YOU WERE DREADING



> It's been seven years since *WWE* superstar *Chyna *released  her horrifying sex tape -- and TMZ has learned, she's making a  triumphant return to the adult industry ... in an EXTREMELY graphic  porno.


http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/26/chyna...ch-sequel-evan-stone-lee-backdoor-into-chyna/

This is enough to make me swear off porn forever. I'm traumatized just thinking about it.


----------



## Big Don (May 26, 2011)

I saw a clip of her first little porno... OMG my EYES 
kill it
kill it with FIRE


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 27, 2011)

Have you ever been driving along the road and see a car accident.

There are ambulences there and everything, you see the car get towed away and its brutally wrecked, and everyone slows down as the drive by to get a peek at some real life grusome gore, as we are driving by saying "I just want to make sure everyone is ok." While secretly thinking "Oooo, wheres the blood?"

I think thats the best way to describe this new movie.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 27, 2011)

It's a shame how far down she has gone. She was an absolute train wreck on the reality shows that she did and now she's going to do porn.  I don't see that lasting long at all, I've seen the first one she did with Sean Waltman and all I can say is my corneas still haven't recovered.  They'll sell a few movies based on name value and morbid curiosity.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 27, 2011)

Steroids are a hell of a drug.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2011)

Why, oh why couldn't it be Mickie James?
Oh wait, I saw her Leg Show set.  Much nicer on the eyes than Chyna.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 27, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Why, oh why couldn't it be Mickie James?
> Oh wait, I saw her Leg Show set. Much nicer on the eyes than Chyna.


 

Well it could be ODB, or better yet Awesome Kong/Kharma.


----------



## Scott T (May 30, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> Well it could be ODB, or better yet Awesome Kong/Kharma.


I think I just threw up a little...


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2011)

Yiiikes....

Make it stop!  You're scaring me!


----------



## Scott T (May 31, 2011)

Out of curiosity I watched her first one last night. Having the 1-2-3 Kid in there really ruined it for me. :dalek:


----------



## Omar B (May 31, 2011)

I'm sure it'll sell.  I had no idea who this Chyna was till she was on Stern once, but there are legions of looser wrestling fans who are all into it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2011)

next.... The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2011)

A neckid Arn Anderson is still more feminine than Chyna.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 31, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> A neckid Arn Anderson is still more feminine than Chyna.


 
That is wrong on sooooo many levels LOL.  Of course the latest is Kharma/Awesome Kong is pregnant, all I got to say is whomever knocked her up is one brave dude.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2011)

The Dad: http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/1078991/2/istockphoto_1078991-turkey-baster.jpg


----------

